# Beste Klasse in RoM



## heiduei (26. April 2010)

Hi, 

ich spiele WoW und wollte mir jetzt mal RoM anschauen, und da wollte ich fragen
welche Klasse denn zurzeit am benötigsten bzw. schnell zu leveln und auch gut im PvP
ist. da ich in wow zu 2.2.0 Zeiten angefangen hab, habe ich Paladin genommen und 
damals war er sehr schwach wobei ich das nicht wusste... diesen Fehler will 
ich nicht nochmal begehen auch wenn ich jetzt mit meinem Pala alles platt mache , musste ich
seeeeeeeeeeeeeehr lange darauf warten ... 

Also, was ist die "beste" schadenskalsse und die dafür beste sec. klasse wenn ich PvP/PvE machen will ?

MFG Heiduei


----------



## stormice (26. April 2010)

Ich denke Ritter ist was oder Kundschafter


----------



## Esperli (27. April 2010)

Also eig wird immer alles mögliche gesucht, mal ein DD, Tank, Heiler.... wirst also wohl kaum arbeitslos sein wenn du beim Maximallevel angekommen bist.
Als Tank, Priester oder Kundi levelt es sich etwas langsamer als bei den anderen Klassen.
Der Tank hat natürlich den Vorteil bei späteren Inis, das der den ganzen Plattenkram einsacken kann, und sich selten mit anderen Gruppenmitgliedern um die Teile kloppen muss. Ist ja normal nur ein Tank dabei. Da sich die Mages, Druiden und Priester oft um ihre Teile kloppen, dauert es dort doch etwas länger bis du dein Set voll hast. Als Krieger, Bewahrer, Kundi oder Schurke bekommst meist auch viele begehrte Klamotten, da du meist der einzige Ketten/Lederträger bist, im schlechtesten Fall seid ihr zu zweit.

Für die beste Schadensklasse würd ich jetzt mal den Mage/Druide oder den Mage/Priester vorschlagen, im PvP ist der Priester/Schurke ganz lustig durch die 3 DoTs.


----------



## MrBlaki (27. April 2010)

Ich kann nur empfehlen spiele nie, einen Bewahrer oder Druide.
Diese sind die beiden zuletzt eingeführten Klassen und sind verdammt schwach ^^


----------



## Garlina (27. April 2010)

naja wenn du dich mit dem Leveln vom Pala schwer getan hast, dann solltest du nicht unbedingt nen Ritter wählen .... ich habe die Ritter/Priester Kombi die meinem Pala in WoW wirklich sehr nahe kommt und leider auch bei den Zeiten die man braucht um einzelne Mobs zu töten ^^ .... aber ich liebe ihn :-) 

So als Spaßklasse bzw wenn er groß ist auch als Farmboy hab ich mir nen Mage/Priester erstellt ..... Mobs fallen um wie fliegen .... zum leveln einfach super und man könnte später in die Inzen als Heiler gehen ..... diese werden genau wie in WoW immer gesucht :-)


----------



## heiduei (27. April 2010)

ok, ty 

und was wäre in der hinsicht der beste melee dd , denn ich HASSE ranges XD


----------



## Dragane19 (27. April 2010)

Der beste physische Schadensausteiler ist mit der Schurke/Krieger wenn man ihn richtig stattet wird er zum Damage Monster


----------



## heiduei (27. April 2010)

Dragane19 schrieb:


> Der beste physische Schadensausteiler ist mit der Schurke/Krieger wenn man ihn richtig stattet wird er zum Damage Monster



jo, ty dann werde ich mal diese Klassenverteilung nehmen^^


----------



## blutschi (27. April 2010)

Naja... Ich find die klasse Schurke/Krieger is PvP dominierent, aber für ein Battleground oder wie neu eingeführt die Belagerungskriege is die Schurke/Priester als DD mit ziemlichen Vorteilen bestückt! Durch den Lebenspunkte Bonus des Priesters und der Fähigkeit sich selbst zu heilen, echt im großen Vorteil! Ich find man muss dann als Schurke/Priester auf die Healers oder Mages lossgehn! Einfach mal schnell Tarnen, von hinten anschleichen und plätten!


----------



## Esperli (27. April 2010)

Den Lebenspunkte Bonus hast du als Schurke/Priester nicht, den gibt es nur als Priester/Schurke. Gunst des Lebens ist ein Primärskill des Priesters.


----------



## Lemmy73 (28. April 2010)

stand net irgentwo das kundi/krierger ein damage monster wäre ?


----------



## Esperli (28. April 2010)

Wo soll das stehen? Selbst wenn das hier jemand postet ist das dessen private Meinung, das hat nichts mit der Realität und einer objektiven Bewertung zu tun. Ich selber gebe ja auch nur meine Empfehlungen und Erfahrungen weiter. Solange es unterschiedliche Waffen, Ausrüstungen und Skillungen gibt, kann man keine endgültigen Aussagen treffen. Und jeder der schreibt: "blah blah blah ..... ist die beste Klasse" hat sich wohl kaum ausreichende Gedanken gemacht. Ich wette es gibt nicht einen Spieler hier, der wirklich alle Klassenkombinationen bis in den High End Bereich getestet hat, was ja schon nötig wäre....


----------



## friha2309 (29. April 2010)

Esperli schrieb:


> Wo soll das stehen? Selbst wenn das hier jemand postet ist das dessen private Meinung, das hat nichts mit der Realität und einer objektiven Bewertung zu tun. Ich selber gebe ja auch nur meine Empfehlungen und Erfahrungen weiter. Solange es unterschiedliche Waffen, Ausrüstungen und Skillungen gibt, kann man keine endgültigen Aussagen treffen. Und jeder der schreibt: "blah blah blah ..... ist die beste Klasse" hat sich wohl kaum ausreichende Gedanken gemacht. Ich wette es gibt nicht einen Spieler hier, der wirklich alle Klassenkombinationen bis in den High End Bereich getestet hat, was ja schon nötig wäre....




Das sehe ich ähnlich,
jede Aussage zu diesem Thema ist und bleibt subjektiv und kommt aus der eigenen Erfahrung die der entsprechende Spieler gemacht hat.
Die Möglichkeiten der Skillung und Ausgestaltung des Charakters sind so vielfältig dass eine generelle Aussage schwierig ist.
Ich spiele z.B. einen Dru 42/Mag 29 und ich habe jede Menge Spaß damit, der Schaden ist ordentlich und die Möglichkeit der Selbstheilung ist prima.
Also für mich eine gelungene und auch ausgewogene Combi.
Wünsche Allen Viel Spaß bei RoM


----------



## ChesterRoM (29. April 2010)

Tja Meinungen sind nun halt mal verschieden^^

Die meiner Meinung nach besten Combos

Caster:

Mage/Schurke
Mage/Ritter

Melee:

Kundi/Krieger
Kundi/Schurke
Schurke/Kundi
Schurke/Krieger

Es ist aber tatsache, auch wenn hier anderes behauptet wird, der Kundi ist eine üble Dmg-Bombe

Falls du aber am Soloplay interessiert bist kann ich dir den Schurke/Ritter empfehlen, da gibts welche die legen nette Bosse Solo, schleichen sich unsichtbar durch die Ini und legen dann den Boss^^

Die Diskussion über den besten DD ist ja ein alter furz, schlussendlich kommt es immer noch darauf an wie du dich gepimpt hast^^

Ich selber spiele nen 56er Kundi/Schurken und der haut echt massig was weg^^


----------



## Esperli (29. April 2010)

Also Bosse solo schaffe ich auch als Krieger/Schurke oder Priester/Ritter. Da ist jetzt nix dabei, denke mal mit ein bissl Übung packt das jeder, kommt allerdings auch darauf an welche Bosse du meinst.
Das Schleichen bringt dir nicht wirklich was, die Inis wo du den Endboss solo packst, sind so leicht das du den Kram garnicht mehr brauchst den du erbeutest und auch nichtmal verkaufen kannst (ausm Loot verkaufen ist nicht, da ja noch alle Mobs in der Ini stehen und dein Kunde garnicht zu dir durchkommt).


----------



## heiduei (30. April 2010)

also, ich glaube ich speil einfach mal alles auf lvl 5 an und was mir dann gefällt
spiele ich weiter und als zweit-specc nehme ich dann die klasse die mir am zweit-besten gefallen#
hatt ^^


----------



## Esperli (30. April 2010)

Das ist die richtige Einstellung, allerdings würde ich doch bis Level 10 spielen, da du ja sonst nur ca. eine halbe Stunde Spielerfahrung sammelst mit der Klasse und gerade mal 4-5 Skills kennen lernst.


----------



## Morlas (1. Mai 2010)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Ich kann nur empfehlen spiele nie, einen Bewahrer oder Druide.
> Diese sind die beiden zuletzt eingeführten Klassen und sind verdammt schwach ^^




Daran sieht man mal das du kein Plan vom Spiel hast!
Grade im Highend bereich sind diese 2 Klassen gefragt.
Gibt halt nur nicht viele die diese Klasse richtig beherrchen.
Der Druide ist ein sehr guter Single Heiler und ist daher optimal um den Ritter zu Healn.
Und der Bewahrer hat sehr nützliche CC-Skills mit dem er geschickt Gegner aus dem Spiel nehmen kann.


----------



## WortSport (2. Mai 2010)

Wenn da grade jemand den Bewahrer als gute Klasse bezeichnet, könnte ich kotzen!
Fakt ist, dass der Bewahrer sehr gut als Sekundärklasse einzusetzen ist (Mage/Bewahrer wohl einer der besten mag. DDs) aber als Primär hat er einfach das Problem, dass er 0 Dmg macht und durchaus große Manaprobleme hat (je nach sek.) und dann heilft es ihm auch nicht wenn er ein paar CC skills hat, das können andere DD Klassen teilweise genausogut wenn nicht sogar besser!

Der Druide ist eine gute Heilklasse, z.B. mit dem Kundi als sek. !
Um mit ihm Schaden zu machen braucht es die richtige Sekundärklasse (habe damit aber nur wenig erfahrungen, hab bisher fast nur heal-dudus gesehen)

Mage:
- relativ einfach zu spielen
- teilweise etwas OP in Sachen DMG (bis zu Beginn der 55er Inis, ab HDÜ sind Meeles wohl stärker)
- paar CC skills

Kundi:
- anspruchsvoll
- später enormer Schadensoutput 
- CC skills vorhanden

Nahkämpfer wolltest du nicht unbedingt oder?
Gute DD kombos sind da aber wohl:
Schurke/Kundi
Krieger/Schurke
Schurke/Krieger
Krieger/Bewahrer
Krieger/Kundi

hoffe ich konnte etwas helfen 
mfg


----------



## 666Anubis666 (2. Mai 2010)

heiduei schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich spiele WoW und wollte mir jetzt mal RoM anschauen, und da wollte ich fragen
> welche Klasse denn zurzeit am benötigsten bzw. schnell zu leveln und auch gut im PvP
> ...


Schurke Krieger ist zum lvln ganz ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PaluppenPaul (2. Mai 2010)

mage/priest...sieht man soo viele rum laufen...gerade deswegen,habe ich mich für bewahrer/druide entschieden,da es bisl kniffelig und besonders ist...mage/priest kann jeder.


----------



## Sioux 1 (2. Mai 2010)

muss jeder selber wissen,wie er den Skillt


----------



## Kurry (18. Mai 2010)

Bin mit meinem Schundi Lev. 31/31 hochzufrieden.


----------



## reinecja (3. März 2012)

Also ich würde einen Schurken/Magier nehmen. Dieser Combo ist einfach der beste Combo wenn du dich nicht immer auf andere verlassen willst, denn: Der Schurke macht ja bekanntlich in kurzer Zeit den höchsten Schaden, was sehr gut im Bosskampf ist. Allerdings ist der Schurke nicht so gut gegen Mobs da er jeden einzeln nehmen muss. Wenn du allerdings den Magier dann als sec. hast kriegt der Schurke durch die Eliteskills 3 AOEs mit denen er mehr Schaden macht als der Magier das AOE Monster. 

!!!!! ACHTUNG !!!!!
Der Schaden durch die Falle basiert auf Physischem Schaden, d.h. du kannst den Schurken spielen wie immer, mit der Ausnahme das du Mana brauchst. Das ist aber auch relativ einfach denn dann verbaust du Weisheit/Patk Stat, welche (da sie crap stats sind) billiger sind.das heißt du sparst pro Ausrüstungim Durchschnitt 5kk Gold.


----------

